

A justification of Test Driven Development using Queueing Theory - twebb
http://jbrains.ca/permalink/285

======
gruseom
He assumes that there are no more bugs once you put tests before coding, and
he also assumes that there is zero cost to putting tests before coding. (Or at
least, he doesn't mention these things.) With assumptions like that you can
prove anything. Even without queuing theory.

